# Stoff-Klassen



## sniperghost (27. März 2012)

Meine frage ist welche Stoff-Klasse(warlock,mage und priest) anmeierten dmg macht. Würde mich über eure Antworten freuen 

Lg snipperghost


----------



## Scroll (27. März 2012)

Kann ich dir sagen, keine  je nach spielweise macht mal der mage, mal der warlock mehr dmg, wurde dir aber nen wl empfehlen, mit seinen damonen ist der ganz leicht zum lvln


----------



## Jimini (27. März 2012)

Ich habe zwar vor knapp 2 Jahren aufgehört, bis dahin aber alle Stoffklassen mit allen Skillungen gespielt. Am meisten Spaß machten mir hierbei Magier und Hexer, schon allein wegen der flexiblen Skillungen. Beim Hexer kann man über den Affliction-Tree sehr viel Komplexität ins Spiel bringen, gerät dann aber auch rasch ins Timer-Zählen, um ein möglichst gutes Timing hinzubekommen.
Letztendlich kann man aber, wie Scroll schon schreibt, mit jeder Klasse sehr gut oder auch sehr schlecht spielen - es kommt einfach auf die Übung und die Klassenkenntnis an.

Leveln funktionierte übrigens mit dem Demo-Hexer extrem gut, ebenso mit dem Frostmagier - beide bieten eine schöne Mischung aus Crowd Control und deftigem Schadensoutput.

MfG Jimini


----------



## sniperghost (27. März 2012)

Ok danke für die Infos  

Lg snipperghost


----------



## Calerian (31. März 2012)

es kommt auch immer auf den patch-stand an nicht ausschließlich auf spielweise bei manchen patches werden klassen stark gebufft
und im nächsten wieder generft weils wohl doch zuviel des guten war und so geht das immer hin und her, deswegen spiel
welche klasse dir am meisten zusagt von der spielweise her.


----------



## Laneya (5. April 2012)

Kann man - wie schon gesagt wurde - so nicht pauschalisieren.
Das ist neben vielen anderen Faktoren (Ausrüstungsstand, Skill.....) auch vom jeweiligen Bosskampf abhängig.
Shadow soll aktuell ziemlich damagestark sein, hat aber keine einfache Rota, da muss man sich bissel anstrengen (für WoW-Verhältnisse).
Mage ist nach dem Feuernerf wieder vermehrt Arkan unterwegs, das wäre mir persönlich etwas zu öde.
Über WL kann ich nicht viel sagen.

LG
Kati


----------



## Jimini (5. April 2012)

Laneya schrieb:


> Shadow soll aktuell ziemlich damagestark sein, hat aber keine einfache Rota, da muss man sich bissel anstrengen (für WoW-Verhältnisse).


 Stimmt, ich erinnere mich daran, dass meine Schattenpriesterin ziemlich anstrengend zu spielen war - verglichen mit Mage und Hexer und ihren "Bäm Crit"-Skillungen. Zudem ließ der Shadowtree wenig Raum für Experimente oder gar ein Spiel abseits der üblichen Rotation.

MfG Jimini


----------



## 1337scream (8. April 2012)

Feuer Mages, machen derzeit den höchsten schaden. 
Schau mal bei armory - arsenal nach --> scherzkeks ,,hoppelt auf meinem realm mit rum - haut so um die 94k dps raus bei ds 10 hm zb.

nebenbei - Krieger dd´s sind nicht zu unterschätzen...


----------



## infantri (8. Mai 2012)

Phu das ist nicht leicht zu beantworten.

Arkan mage is die dmg klasse überhaupt allerdings nur in kurzen kämpfen
feuermage bei längeren kämpfen und bei vielen mobs.
eismage ist nur was für pvp 

Schattenpriest geht schon gut benötigt aber auch können und equip.

hexer sind ehr das schlusslicht kp warum sehe kaum noch hexer die unter den ersten 10 im dmg meter sind kanna ber auch am eq liegen.

Wenn ich mir z.b schurken anschaue die können einfach mal so rein garnichts im dmg, aber wehe die haben ihre legendären dolche dann rocken die alles weg ^^


----------



## Jwps (31. Mai 2012)

Mages sind wohl gut dabei, Fire mit low-Gear & Arcane mit High-End Gear.


----------



## Damb (1. Juni 2012)

Huhu...
Firelowie würde ich bedingt empfehlen da du am anfang sicher manaprobleme haben wirst... Ausser du spielst dauernd mit der magischen rüstung was dich aber 5% krit kostet... Zu mages mit 95k kann ich auch nur auf den legendary caster knebel verweisen mit chance auf schadensverdoppelung *sabber*


----------



## Sasori (5. Juni 2012)

Anfangs ist ein WL besser doch.... später ab Level 60-70 ändert es sich und der Mage haut den kompletten DMG raus.


----------



## roseevil88 (11. Juni 2012)

wie bereits erwähnt, eine einfache Aussage ist schwer.

Beim schattenpriester bekommst du beim 4er Set-Bonus eine Burst-Schadensoption, die man so normal nicht wirklich hätte

Hexenmeister sind, meiner Meinung nach, etwas mehr Ausrüstungsabhängig, von ca 378 auf 396 kann der Schaden ziemlich stagnieren, wenn man die Waffe net aufpeppen kann/tut.

Magier ( Feuer/Arkan)

Arkan dominiert beim 7ten Boss ( rückrat) sonst kann der Feuermagier den Arkanmagier übertrumpfen, wobei aber der Feuermagier auch etwas Glückabhängig ist.

Wenn du mit allen 3en ( klassen) die möglichkeit hättest, an de legendären Stab zu kommen, das wäre schon net verkehrt , gibt da nix besseres 


Grundlegend solltest du dich aber nie dafür Interessieren, wer den größten sch**** äh DPS/Schaden macht, sondern wirklich ( und das klingt einfacher als gemacht) einfach das spielen, was dir zu sagt.

Wobei du erst ab 80+ sagen kannst, das ist gut/das ist schlecht ( jedenfalls im PVE-Segment)

Ich spiele z.b. gerne Feuermagier, schwächen die den ab, naja, dann ist das so, und gut ist. Stärken die den, ist auch net vekehrt.

100%  Ausbalanciert wird es nicht werden, aber Blizz macht ja viel ( siehe Jäger) das der Schaden von den Specc´s her relativ nah bei aneinander liegt.

Feuer/Arkan müssten das auch ( fehlt mir gerade die Info, ist gerade nur eine Vermutung)

z.b. Schurken/Katzen Dudu´s sagen mir rein gar nicht zu XD 

Teste einfach


----------



## Sn0w1 (22. Juli 2012)

Mages und Warlock machen schon ganz gut dmg.. Der Priest eher als Heiler besser.

Allerdings kommt es wie so oft auf Skillung, equip etc etc an. In einem Game wie WoW kann man sowas nicht festlegen.. Ein 70ger WL kann mehr dmg machen als nen 80ger dk.. Spielweise usw halt.. ^^

Ansonsten würde ich mage empfehlen, der ist am einfachsten und macht mit am meisten dmg


----------

